# Pregnant black Molly?



## pvtwaffles21 (Jan 18, 2015)

I recently got a Molly from the pet store along with 3 others (all female) and the one black Molly is considerably rounder in the stomach, could it possible be that she is pregnant?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its unlikely to buy an adult female livebearer that isn't pregnant.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pregnant? Hmmm.... is she wet? If so, then she's probably preggers.


----------

